
Eventstreaming: The Seed Of A Revolution - pg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/30/eventstreaming-the-seed-of-a-revolution/
======
waleedka
This sounds more interesting than Justin.tv. Maybe Justin and co. should start
looking at this market area. I'm not too interested in what one person does
all day, but I would be interested in watching one event from the points of
view of many different people.

